# Primeval Plastics Dire Wolf



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Coming from Primeval Plastics, another Retro What if kit: This time it's the Dire Wolf! Sculpted by Jeff Brown, creator of the Dave Cockrum Parasaurolophus sculpt, this kit has been long over due. Watch for his appearance coming soon to a "Cave" near you! Yes, That's right, a Cave. Here is the base. It will fit next to the Cave Bear. It has 2 mini tar pools, a wolf skull, bone, rocks and grass. (Oh and some human and dog foot prints!)


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...is there really any point in Dencomm bothering with continuing the PS series if--as I've seen in the past few days, if everybody and their mother going to come out with a new, unauthorized by Dencomm, PS kit?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

ShadOAB said:


> ...is there really any point in Dencomm bothering with continuing the PS series if--as I've seen in the past few days, if everybody and their mother going to come out with a new, unauthorized by Dencomm, PS kit?


Sorry, but that is the nature of the GK hobby. If there is a desire, and someone willing to spearhead the project, then things get produced.
Counting the replacement heads, there are almost 40 add-ons for the series already.
They have been being produced for several years now. (one of them is from the 90's)
They don't use Dencomm's trademark, and don't step on anyones toes.
Most of these have production runs of 30 pieces or less.
I don't see how that will sway the profitability of any mass produced projects that Dennis may be involved in.
These kinds of things are for the die hard collectors that are jonesing for somethng new or interesting to do with the line. They are also the ones that will buy multiples of any mass produced official product that is released.

If Dennis wants to continue the line, and comes out with something interesting, people will buy it. Regarless of what else is available.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Coming from Primeval Plastics, another Retro What if kit: This time it's the Dire Wolf! Sculpted by Jeff Brown, creator of the Dave Cockrum Parasaurolophus sculpt, this kit has been long over due. Watch for his appearance coming soon to a "Cave" near you! Yes, That's right, a Cave. Here is the base. It will fit next to the Cave Bear. It has 2 mini tar pools, a wolf skull, bone, rocks and grass. (Oh and some human and dog foot prints!)


Steve the base looks great and betting it will connect to the tarpit.But any chance on a sneak peek of the Direwolf?:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

ShadOAB said:


> ...is there really any point in Dencomm bothering with continuing the PS series if--as I've seen in the past few days, if everybody and their mother going to come out with a new, unauthorized by Dencomm, PS kit?


First of all, if you don't like it, don't buy it! Simple.
2nd, We are just like every other GK company wanting to fill the void, as it were, where there was nothing previous. That's all. It's not even profitable. This is purely for the love of the series and hobby!
3rdly, Is this going to deter Dencomm from pursuing their future productions with the authorized PS name? Absolutely Not!

The more the Merrier! :wave:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Steve the base looks great and betting it will connect to the tarpit.But any chance on a sneak peek of the Direwolf?:thumbsup:


Sorry bud, I have no pics of that yet. He's still working on it. But I will post them as soon as I get them. 
It can connect to the tar pit if one so desires but it's main place is in the cave next to the bear.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Sorry, but that is the nature of the GK hobby. If there is a desire, and someone willing to spearhead the project, then things get produced.
> Counting the replacement heads, there are almost 40 add-ons for the series already.
> They have been being produced for several years now. (one of them is from the 90's)
> They don't use Dencomm's trademark, and don't step on anyones toes.
> ...


Ok...sure, I totally understand garage kits and their function. I guess I don't get the subject/title line:* "Primeval Plastics PS Dire Wolf"*. *"PS" Dire Wolf? *--So this says it's a 'PS'=Prehistoric Scenes Dire Wolf? Is this a Dencomm product? If not---and it is a garage kit....should it not say 'PS? Doesn't Dencomm own, and have the rights to the logo and words "Prehistoric Scenes"? If 'PS' means something else other than "Prehistoric Scenes"...then please let me in on what else it does mean. I'm confused.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Pretty cool idea!*

Thanks for going after a subject matter that has not been touched on previously. If you go to the LaBrea Tar Pits Museum they have recovered a HUGE amount of Dire Wolf remains, pointing to the fact that a one time they were VERY popular! 

Thanks again!
Cliff


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Sorry bud, I have no pics of that yet. He's still working on it. But I will post them as soon as I get them.
> It can connect to the tar pit if one so desires but it's main place is in the cave next to the bear.


Well definitly like to get one from ya as love the mammals.Plus any chance this might come with pups?:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

ShadOAB said:


> Ok...sure, I totally understand garage kits and their function. I guess I don't get the subject/title line:* "Primeval Plastics PS Dire Wolf"*. *"PS" Dire Wolf? *--So this says it's a 'PS'=Prehistoric Scenes Dire Wolf? Is this a Dencomm product? If not---and it is a garage kit....should it not say 'PS? Doesn't Dencomm own, and have the rights to the logo and words "Prehistoric Scenes"? If 'PS' means something else other than "Prehistoric Scenes"...then please let me in on what else it does mean. I'm confused.


I don't want to turn this thread into a political debate so for arguements sake, I changed the "tag line"!
I thought I could but apparently I can't change the "thread" heading?! 

BTW, what has got you all fired up about this subject anyway? I've done this for about 6 to 7 years now and not an issue.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Well definitly like to get one from ya as love the mammals.Plus any chance this might come with pups?:thumbsup:


Sorry Danny, no puppies.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Sorry Danny, no puppies.


Buy two, cross your fingers and give it some time. You "might" get pups! But I wouldnt hold my breath, just because... You might get two of the same sex.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Sorry Danny, no puppies.


No biggie and still want to get it from ya either way


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

ShadOAB said:


> ...is there really any point in Dencomm bothering with continuing the PS series if--as I've seen in the past few days, if everybody and their mother going to come out with a new, unauthorized by Dencomm, PS kit?


Also, Dencomm has the "monster scenes" , not the "Prehistoric scenes" I think that seems (or is it "seams"?) to belong to Atlantis.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

otto said:


> Also, Dencomm has the "monster scenes" , not the "Prehistoric scenes" I think that seems (or is it "seams"?) to belong to Atlantis.


 Atlantis licenced the Prehistoric Scenes name. Dencomm owns both.

http://www.atlantis-models.com/html/aurora_t-rex.html

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahh Haa! Sorry, I was mistaken....and slightly...senile..and crazy.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

TAY666 said:


> If Dennis wants to continue the line, and comes out with something interesting, people will buy it. Regarless of what else is available.


Trevor's right, and the more of these after-market/GK kits/accessories there are to keep the line alive, the more the Dencomm kits are likely to sell.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Trevor's right, and the more of these after-market/GK kits/accessories there are to keep the line alive, the more the Dencomm kits are likely to sell.


I have somewhat spoken to Dennis (through email.) and he's very supportive of what we're doing. In return, I'm very supportive of what they're doing. He has announced that they got some big things planned for the PS line. We will also continue with what we have planned and eventually, may veer away and proceed in another direction. Time will tell!

I do have to apologize to DENCOMM for using the "PS" in substitution of the trademark name. 


THANKS DENCOMM!!! :wave:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, here's the next pic of it almost completely done. Just has to do some "face" work. Got the Nameplate ordered for it too. As soon as I get this "puppy", I'll whip up some retro instruction sheets. We also have planned, a second set of legs, a tail and head. :hat:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a good posture, looking out over the tar pit and thinking 'How can I get me some of that rhino?'


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooh, NASTY! Looking good there!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats freaking cool!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is this a prehistoric wolf.Looks nice.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 

xsavoie: "Is this a prehistoric wolf?" 
Yes! Here's a link: www.naturalworlds.org/wolf/history/Canis_dirus.htm


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, I have a little bit of a dilemma. 
The *Dire Wolf *is near completion. 
*Set #1* will be the first to be offered up. 

*Set #1* includes: 
* Body
* 4 Legs
* “Growling” Head
* “Straight” Tail
* Nameplate
* Retro Instruction Sheet
* Base

Only if *Set #1* sells enough, *Set #2* will be released. 

*Set #2* includes: * 
* Body
* 4 (Different) Legs
* “Howling” Head
* “S” Shape Tail
* Nameplate
* Retro Instruction Sheet

Now, I need your vote to see if *Set #2* “_Should_” or “_Should Not_” come with a base. 
* If *Set #2* has a base, both *Sets* will be the same price! 

Thanks for your support! :wave:


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I do have to apologize to DENCOMM for using the "PS" in substitution of the trademark name.


There's nothing wrong with using "PS" - the trademark is for Prehistoric Scenes. They are not the same - nobody can trademark the usage of something as generic as two initials.

Nice work on the base, and thanks for the greeting in another forum - looking forward to seeing the finished wolf, ideally painted by some of you gurus.

Also: I always vote for a base. I love the bases, and am disappointed that so many rereleases skipped them.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...so what does 'PS' stand for? Why use 'PS' if it's not saying 'Prehistoric Scenes'...or doesn't imply the same? 'PS' would mean nothing, then, considering the sellers name's initials are 'PP'.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Desslock said:


> There's nothing wrong with using "PS" - the trademark is for Prehistoric Scenes. They are not the same - nobody can trademark the usage of something as generic as two initials.
> 
> Nice work on the base, and thanks for the greeting in another forum - looking forward to seeing the finished wolf, ideally painted by some of you gurus.
> 
> Also: I always vote for a base. I love the bases, and am disappointed that so many rereleases skipped them.


Thanks and I'm with you on the base situation. That's why I wanted input to see if everyone feels the same.
I also understand your question on the "PS". 
At the time when i used this to connect our kits to the original Aurora series, PS was in substitution for the word PREHISTORICS SCENES. Now, that it has been confirmed and that DENCOMM does officially own the trademark name, anything affiliated through connection to the name is not acceptable. I was asked kindly to remove anything with the initials PS or anything related to that when connecting our kits to the 1970's Dino Scenes. Yes our kits match up with the layout and I'm still able to use the map to show where each kit can be placed but I'm not allowed to use the PS name...period. Dencomm has stated they support our efforts and we're hoping someday we can join forces or cross-promote our items. I, in return, support their efforts as well. I'm not in this for the money. I'm in it for the love of the series and the hobby!
Now, my moniker, Pre-Scenes 2, was stating that I'd support a continuation of the line. A few of use have attempted to resurrect such a task. That is why we have "what-if's" and "add-ons". Only Dencomm can assign and give permission to those they choose to represent their Logo.

I hope this makes sense?!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's the new box art for the Dire Wolf. 
Haven't touched paint to canvas for over 25 years so I hope this will suffice.
Enjoy!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is amazing! I love your sculpt and box art.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job Steve!!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks sweet!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great looking box-art!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking box art. It captures the model perfectly. And definitely not a wolf I would like to meet in the wild.

Bob K.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, nice box art. Are you going to put a story on the back, like Aurora used to...'As evening fell, the silent hunter crept cautiously past the cave, home of early man, his keen nostrils attracted to the scent of fresh prey drifting up from the tar pit a short distance away...etc'


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yes, nice box art. Are you going to put a story on the back, like Aurora used to...'As evening fell, the silent hunter crept cautiously past the cave, home of early man, his keen nostrils attracted to the scent of fresh prey drifting up from the tar pit a short distance away...etc'


Ya know I have thought about it and looking at it now, there isn't any room to put it and if I did, it would be very tiny. If I change my mind, I know who to go to to do it! 

Thanks guys for the compliments! :hat:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Ya know I have thought about it and looking at it now, there isn't any room to put it and if I did, it would be very tiny. If I change my mind, I know who to go to to do it!
> 
> Thanks guys for the compliments! :hat:


You could always include the story with the instruction sheet...Aurora did that too with some of the monster kits!

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> You could always include the story with the instruction sheet...Aurora did that too with some of the monster kits!
> 
> MMM


True. I have done that on previous Inst. Sheets but not sure what is going on with that. Personally, that part of it I'm not doing this time. If there is an opening to do that...Cro-Magnon Man, would you like to write something up and send to me at the spur of the moment?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, OK! It's 12.35 at night here now, so I probably shouldn't do it immediately, but in the morning I'll have a look at the stories on the 1970's boxes and get a feel for the style, than I'll send something.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yes, OK! It's 12.35 at night here now, so I probably shouldn't do it immediately, but in the morning I'll have a look at the stories on the 1970's boxes and get a feel for the style, than I'll send something.


Cool!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi Pre-Scenes 2, I've sent two PM's (hopefully they got through ok) to you; if they haven't arrived please let me know.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks C-M Man, they came through! Reads good! :thumbsup:
Now, I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for letting me know, I enjoyed it, I hope you can make some use of it.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't wait 'til I get all the pieces together. It's like a puzzle that was broken down into several chunks and distributed across the world. Slowly, I'm getting all the pieces back, THEN I can put the puzzle back together again!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, Cro-magnon Man, here's what I did with the script you sent...
Hope I did it justice?!
Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just announced that the Wolf is for sale....here's the link:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3782326#post3782326


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally got some paint on one of the kits. Hope this gives a better indication of what it looks like. I'll be starting the other soon....

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/direwolf004-1.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/direwolf006.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/direwolf007.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/direwolf008.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/direwolf009.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/direwolf011.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You did a great job on it. The paint really makes it stand out and is excellent. I'm not into dinosaurs or primeval subjects but that is a fantastic build and paint job.

Bob K.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's an excellent paintjob, Steve, great wolf, great base, great drybrushing.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comps guys!

Here's some other pics next to the cave and tar pit. 
(Sorry. I didn't use the cave walls for the shot.)

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/dw019.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/dw016.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/dw015.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/dw014.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/dw0131.jpg


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Very cool and great job on the kit. 
Rob


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow what a paint job. You should show a tutorial on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks again for the Comps guys! 
Here's the 2nd set finally done! 
Sorry for the dark pics. 

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105819.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105818.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105817.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105816.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105815.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105814.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105812.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_105811.jpg


----------

